# Best winter weight OIL 0W30, 0W40, 5W40



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

So with winter just starting. What winter weight oil do you guy recommend? I've been running Castrol 5W40 in my 03 2.0. Never ran Castrol 0W30 if I can find it still. Should I stick with the 5W40 or is M1 0W40 or Castrol 0W30 better for winter? Share exp. or opinions


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

I always just run Amsoil Euro 5/40 year round and never have had a problem with it.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I just run cheap 5w-30 year round in my ABA, dump it every 3k miles. I've had three ABA cars, all with near 200k miles, never a lubrication-related problem.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in need of an oil change myself before the cold weather really kicks in. I'm in Montreal where the temps can get wicked cold. I've been considering *Motul 8100 XClean 5W-40*, do any of you any information on this oil? I've got 90k miles on my car and I'm just looking for something to help keep my engine running smooth. 

I've tried searching and only found one answer from a B7 user.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

I always use 5w40.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

0w or 5w, and 30 or 40. That's straight out of the owner's manual in the "energy conserving" section. If you want to go nuts, there's a listing of VW 502.00-approved oils floating out there on the interwebs. 

So....either; 

a) read owner's manual 
b) something VW 502.00-approved 
c) 10psi on an oil pressure gauge per 1000rpm when hot. 

You need to remember that at operating temperature, 10w-40 and 0w-40 have the same viscosity regardless of the outside temperature. The difference will be how well they flow when they cool off. Hence a 0w or 5w (thickens less at ambient temperature than 10w or 20w).


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Owners manual? Of all the cars I've owned, I think maybe 3 actually came with an owners manual, and one of them was a Mustang that I bought brand new


----------



## AEG2.SLOW (Sep 13, 2011)

Bariman82 said:


> You need to remember that at operating temperature, 10w-40 and 0w-40 have the same viscosity regardless of the outside temperature. The difference will be how well they flow when they cool off. Hence a 0w or 5w (thickens less at ambient temperature than 10w or 20w).


 Bingo, your best bet over the counter is a Castrol Syntec or similar 0w-40. Best of both world's in relation to cold start and warm engine protection. Operating temp on a liquid cooled engine is dictated by the thermostat, not ambient temperatures so there is no need to run different oil in the summer or winter (the 'W' in the viscosity rating stands for winter, not weight).


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

AEG2.SLOW said:


> Bingo, your best bet over the counter is a Castrol Syntec or similar 0w-40. Best of both world's in relation to cold start and warm engine protection. Operating temp on a liquid cooled engine is dictated by the thermostat, not ambient temperatures so there is no need to run different oil in the summer or winter (the 'W' in the viscosity rating stands for winter, not weight).


 
Nice input hope they run some sales soon. I have 1 quart of M1 0W40 in the garage and might as well us that again. I was running Valvoline Synpower 5W40 for a while that seems like one of the better ones. Didn't know that is what the W was for.:beer:


----------

